# counted cross stitch aida cloth



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I have several counted cross stitch kits to do. I have a question about the creases in the folded aida cloth. Do you press that out before you begin or after? And how do you press it out?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I just press it under a cloth with an iron. It is easier to do before you start the work.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I always use a pressing cloth and iron before I start stitching.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I always press the cloth out before I start my project. A pressing cloth helps.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I would always press the cloth before I started because it could throw me off of center if I didn't!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

If it has been folded for a long period of time (like some of mine have been), then wetting it down, covering it with a cloth, and then ironing it might be better. I've had some pretty stubborn folds that just don't want to come out, so for those, I cut areas not including the folded parts, to use for smaller projects.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I do the steam thing also. When I buy aida cloth I usually buy it in bulk and then keep it rolled up. It is the kits that can be difficult though! Also, rolling it from corner to corner cross grain seems to help a lot also.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I like to wet it down and press then it's not so stiff.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

If you leave it until you're finished you usually can't press it hard enough to get the creases out without flattening the stitches too much. They seem to have a nap (like velvet) that adds to the pictures.


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with all the comments above. Always press before stitching. The one thing I've found about kits is that the piece of aida cloth supplied is usually too small to do proper mounting and framing. That's why I finally starting buying patterns only and bulk buying aida cloth that I kept rolled up.
Linda


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't realize you had to press Before stitching as I've never had a problem getting them out afterwards when I clean the piece.
Now that I've started on a sampler how should I go about getting them out without closing up the holes?


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> I didn't realize you had to press Before stitching as I've never had a problem getting them out afterwards when I clean the piece.
> Now that I've started on a sampler how should I go about getting them out without closing up the holes?


Marylou - I don't understand "closing up the holes." The holes are part of the weave in aida.
Linda


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

I wait until the project is complete. It has to be washed anyway but by working a long time with the fabric, it softens and is easier to work on. It loosens the weave and the wrinkles come out quickly. This is especially true with Aida 14 and 16 count.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Brookwood said:


> I wait until the project is complete. It has to be washed anyway but by working a long time with the fabric, it softens and is easier to work on. It loosens the weave and the wrinkles come out quickly. This is especially true with Aida 14 and 16 count.


Cindy how do you wash your finished projects? I've always been too afraid...but they generally have some dirt marks on from me holding the fabric. Thanks, Pam


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

ajinga said:


> I have several counted cross stitch kits to do. I have a question about the creases in the folded aida cloth. Do you press that out before you begin or after? And how do you press it out?


You can press it out now if it interferes with your stitching. However, when you are done stitching, you will want to wash the piece and iron it dry on the wrong side over several layers of toweling. That will take care of the crease and any wrinkles that develop during stitching.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

I press before, using a damp press cloth and steam to get the fold marks out.
As to washing, a tiny bit of Dawn dishwashing liquid in cool water, let soak a little. Rinse well and DO NOT WRING!
Roll the piece up in a white or light colored towel to get the water out. Let it get nearly dry, then lightly press on the wrong side on a padded surface (folded towel works well).


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

I actually use Dawn dish soap in warm water in the sink. But NEVER try to scrub it. I gently swish it back and forth on the fabric that is outside the stitching, I use a tooth brush with just a tiny bit of soap on it for the lines than come from the hoop. Don't wring it out either. You'll have way more wrinkles than you started with. Why do I know this? Been there done that. LOL
Once you're done washing it, run warm water thru it to get the soap out and lay it on a towel to dry, soaking wet.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

A solution of vinegar and water in a spray bottle will take creases out. Spritz on the wrinkle, let it sit a few minutes, then press-not iron. Don't move the iron, just place it on the wrinkle for a moment then pick it up and move to the next section. I use a 50/50 ratio. If you move the iron instead of picking it up, you will distort the fabric.


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

I have used some mild laundry soap like Ivory. 
Some thing that I have done is use my sewing machine to zig-zag the edges with a small stitch length, but wide width, going around them 3 times. This makes a good strong edge that I have even used to sew some of my pieces to the stretcher board, using dental floss sort of like a shoe lace stitch. Anyway I have no raveling while stitching after doing the zig-zag. Hope this is understandable.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to work in a quiilting/stitchery shop and we sold machines also. I always serged the edges to keep them from raveling but a small zig zag is perfect too.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Never thought of that...I have a serger....but have always used wide blue painters tape folded in half onto itself to cover my raw edges. Serging would be soooo much better!


----------



## tlk (Aug 14, 2012)

I have found that spray starch works very well. Spray it on and use a steam iron to iron out the folds and wrinkles.


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

Be careful with tape. I went to a seminar many years ago and was taught that anything that is sticky can attract little bugs that will eat your piece while they are looking for food. They are attracted to the sticky in tape and also self adhering sprays. After I learned that I began using the dental floss (for strength) to sew my pieces to the foam core board.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

BusyG-ma said:


> Be careful with tape. I went to a seminar many years ago and was taught that anything that is sticky can attract little bugs that will eat your piece while they are looking for food. They are attracted to the sticky in tape and also self adhering sprays. After I learned that I began using the dental floss (for strength) to sew my pieces to the foam core board.


EWWW EWWWW EWWWW!!!!! I always remove before framing....but still...EWWWW!


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

Pamk said:


> EWWW EWWWW EWWWW!!!!! I always remove before framing....but still...EWWWW!


But if you leave the tape too long it leaves residue on the fabric for the bugs. that is the EEEWWW!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

When I have finished a piece it goes in the sink for a soak with lukewarm to cool water and a drop of laundry soap, just nothing with bleaches or anything in it. Then i take it out and roll up in a clean dry terry towel. After it has been in the towel for a bit i take it out and press it dry over a terry towel so the stitches rise a bit above the surface. It gives it a lot of demension that way.
I never use spray starch as that will attract bugs too.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

you would press the finished product face down on a terry towel, correct?


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

That is what I was taught, that is so you don't flatten your stitches.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I should have said face down! That way the stitches aren't flat and shiny from the iron.


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

All this information about counted cross stitch in a knitting forum. Is there a site for cross stitch like KP is for knitting? Does anybody know?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Twoie said:


> Marylou - I don't understand "closing up the holes." The holes are part of the weave in aida.
> Linda


When I wash my finished project the holes partially close up. I have never had a problem with washing it in cool water with mild detergent. I then roll it in a towel and then press with a pressing cloth. This is how I was taught to "finish it."
I see several people steam iron the aida before using. I was afraid the holes would partially close like they do when I wash it. I guess they don't. :-D


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

BusyG-ma said:


> All this information about counted cross stitch in a knitting forum. Is there a site for cross stitch like KP is for knitting? Does anybody know?


There is a section on KP for other crafts. That is what this was posted in. Some do more than just knitting and so admin. started a new section. I really enjoy it since I enjoy lots of crafts.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

BusyG-ma said:


> All this information about counted cross stitch in a knitting forum. Is there a site for cross stitch like KP is for knitting? Does anybody know?


There is a section on KP for other crafts. That is what this was posted in. Some do more than just knitting and so admin. started a new section. I really enjoy it since I enjoy lots of crafts.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

Would there be a problem stitching on the aida cloth with the creases and then washing and ironing the finished piece?


Marylou12 said:


> When I wash my finished project the holes partially close up. I have never had a problem with washing it in cool water with mild detergent. I then roll it in a towel and then press with a pressing cloth. This is how I was taught to "finish it."
> I see several people steam iron the aida before using. I was afraid the holes would partially close like they do when I wash it. I guess they don't. :-D


----------

